# Problem Installing Liner to Vestal Classic Insert



## MiniXP (Jan 9, 2019)

I bought a house about a year ago that has a Vestal Classic wood stove in the basement that I have been using to supplement the heating in my house. I had a chimney sweep come to clean the chimney a few months ago and he noted there was no liner for the stove and stated that is no longer considered safe and I should get one installed.

I agreed and scheduled the install. This morning they came out to install. Upon pulling the insert out, he realized that The way the stove is setup, there is no access to connect the liner to the stove. The trim at the top of the stove is not removable, so when it is pushed all the way in, there is no access to connect the liner.

Anyone run into something similar before? The installer seemed very knowledgeable and trust worthy, I didn't get the feeling he was just trying to sell me a new stove because he told me buying a different one used could be a good option. 

Just looking to see if anyone has run into this and may have any out of the ordinary ideas or if my only option if I want to use a stove down there is to get a different one.

I've attached two pictures of the stove.


----------



## bholler (Jan 9, 2019)

MiniXP said:


> I bought a house about a year ago that has a Vestal Classic wood stove in the basement that I have been using to supplement the heating in my house. I had a chimney sweep come to clean the chimney a few months ago and he noted there was no liner for the stove and stated that is no longer considered safe and I should get one installed.
> 
> I agreed and scheduled the install. This morning they came out to install. Upon pulling the insert out, he realized that The way the stove is setup, there is no access to connect the liner to the stove. The trim at the top of the stove is not removable, so when it is pushed all the way in, there is no access to connect the liner.
> 
> ...


Yeah that one would be very tough to hook up.  He should have know that ahead of time but at this point not much that can be done about that.  I would recommend a new stove as well.


----------



## HomeinPA (Jan 18, 2019)

bholler said:


> Yeah that one would be very tough to hook up.  He should have know that ahead of time but at this point not much that can be done about that.  I would recommend a new stove as well.


Ditto.

How did he quote a liner without actually looking at the stove and what he had to work with?? Well, not so much how but why I guess.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 18, 2019)

Yeah you want to get away from that unit and how it's installed. There ere some pretty good "budget" inserts out there (e.g Englander) that will more efficient than the old beast. Finish out the season and switch out.


----------



## MiniXP (Jan 21, 2019)

HomeinPA said:


> Ditto.
> 
> How did he quote a liner without actually looking at the stove and what he had to work with?? Well, not so much how but why I guess.



When he was actually here, I wasn't sure if I wanted to do a liner or not. I ended up scheduling it over the phone.

I'm trying to figure out if there is a way I could use this adapter to install a liner with the current stove. If the whole adapter was setup on the pipe prior to pushing the stove in, it looks like I'd be able to just reach up from within the stove and align this after pushing it in.

https://www.rockfordchimneysupply.c...es/rectangle-to-round-insert-adapter-boot.php


----------

